# UFC 72 Results : VICTORY



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 72 RESULTS*


















*UFC 72: Victory*
Date: 6/16/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: The Odyssey (Belfast, Northern Ireland)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Rich Franklin vs. Yushin Okami
Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez
Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida
Jason MacDonald vs. Rory Singer

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Jake O'Brien vs. Tom Murphy
Ed Herman vs. Scott Smith
Marcus Davis vs. Jason Tan
Eddie Sanchez vs. Colin Robinson
Dustin Hazelett vs. Stevie Lynch

----------

*Dustin Hazelett vs. Steven Lynch*
_Round 1_
Hometown favorite Stevie Lynch enjoyed a raucous welcome to the cage, but that didn't matter much to Ohio's Dustin Hazelett, who spoiled the Irishman's debut with a D'Arce choke from half-guard midway through the first period. 

*Eddie Sanchez vs. Colin Robinson*
Returning to the UFC for the first time since being fed to Mirko Filipovic, Eddie Sanchez outlasted Colin Robinson despite a troubling first round. Robinson mounted Sanchez several times but the American heavyweight didn't give in, even when faced with a tight armbar with time running down in the first. But Sanchez survived and finished the period by mounting and pounding on Robinson.

The second round saw a different score, as Sanchez needed just 32 seconds to end the contest. Connecting with a punching combination, Sanchez drove the local fighter to the octagon canvas, where he again mounted and pounded down strikes before referee Herb Dean called the match.

*Marcus Davis vs. Jason Tan*
_Round 1_
Marcus Davis continued his tear, stopping Jason Tan just 75 seconds after the opening bell. Tan had no idea what happened to him after he was knocked out, and held Davis' leg until referee Yves Lavigne pulled him away. 

*Scott Smith vs. Ed Herman*
_Round 1_
Herman immediately takes Smith to the canvas with a take down. Herman works Smith's body with punches from guard. Smith fights back to his feet. Herman lands some knees to the body and face from the Thai clinch before slamming Smith back to the ground. Herman cuts Smith with an elbow. He is bleeding terribly on the bridge of his nose. The fight is halted to allow a doctor to check the damage. The fight is allowed to continue. Restarted back on the ground, Smith reverses and drops back for a leg submission. Herman has none of it and hops on his back before the horn sounds to end the round. 

_Round 2_
Herman shoots in but Smith sprawls and locks up a guillotine. Herman tackles him and escapes the hold. Herman goes right back to work with his elbows. The cut on Smith's nose is wide open and pouring again. Smith gives up his back and Herman quickly forces a tap with a rear naked choke. The official time is 2:25. 


*Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida*
_Round 1_
Griffin slips while throwing a kick, but Guida can't get him to the canvas. Griffin locks up a tight guillotine but Guida fights it off. Guida is warned for a illegal knee to Griffin's head. Griffin works to his feet and lands a knee to the head of Guida. And another while Guida was reaching for a leg. Guida opens up and cracks Griffin with a fast punch combo. Griffin answers with a sharp exchange of his own. 

_Round 2_
Tyson lands a stiff jab to start the second round. Guida shoots and secures a leg but Griffin hops on the other leg to balance. Guida lands a left leg head kick but Griffin is unfazed. Griffin picks Guida up from behind and slams him to the mat. Guida rolls into a deep knee bar. Griffin pounds savagely at Guida's ribs and works out of the tight submission. Griffin works for a heel hook but Guida escapes and hops on his back. Guida has a body-triangle from the back. 
_
Round 3_
Griffin lands a overhand right and a hard body kick. Guida attempts another single but Griffin's take down defense is brilliant. He finally drags Griffin down. Griffin rolls and lands a few elbows. Guida reverses and is now on top working from half-guard. 1:30 remains in the fight. Now Guida's working hammer fists from full guard. Guida pounds away with lefts and rights as the fight ends.

The scores are 29-28 (Griffin), 29-28 (Guida) and 29-28 for the winner by split decision, Tyson Griffin. The crowd boos the decision.


*Jason MacDonald vs. Rory Singer*
_Round 1_
MacDonald clinches with Singer and pushes him against the fence. Both fighters trade foot stomps. Singer gets some separation and lands a punch as well as a jumping knee. Singer throws an up kick that forces MacDonald to retreat. Singer takes MacDonald down and jumps quickly to mount. MacDonald is bleeding. MacDonald reverses the position and starts to work from Singer's guard. Singer locks in a tight triangle but he runs out of time. First frame is all Rory Singer, 10-9.

_Round 2_
MacDonald scores a takedown to start the second round. MacDonald uses a can opener to get Rory to open his guard. MacDonald mounts and blasts away with punches and elbows until referee Yves Lavigne stops the contest. Rory is upset but the stoppage was justified.

*Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez*
_Round 1_
Forrest kicks at Hector's legs and lands a few punches. Ramirez scores a takedown but Forrest gets back to his feet. Griffin lands a left leg head kick. Griffin lands a hard low kick. Ramirez answers with a left hand, but he looks very uncomfortable striking with the TUF season one champion. Ramirez lands a punch that causes Griffin to bleed under his right eye. Griffin lands a right hand. The crowd is really into this fight as they chant for Griffin. Griffin continues to work the legs of his opponent. 

_Round 2_
Forrest roughs up Ramirez with some knees from the clinch. Griffin with a low kick. Forrest lands a solid right hand counter punch. Griffin's footwork has improved vastly since his last bout. Griffin continues to attack the legs of Ramirez. Griffin opens up with a flurry of punches, but Ramirez hangs tough. Ramirez is unintentionally hit in the groin. Herb Dean gives Ramirez time to recover. Ramirez is starting to hobble from the punishment to his left leg.

_Round 3_
Forrest steps forward and hits Ramirez with a right hand. Ramirez pushes Forrest to the fence and lands two rights. Forrest works his way off the cage and goes back to work on Hector's left leg. Griffin with a left and a right punch. And back to the leg. Forrest lands a right knee to the chin. Griffin with an uppercut. 90 seconds remains in a fight dominated by Forrest Griffin. Griffin starting to tee off with a dynamic array of strikes. All three judges agree. 30-27 across the board for Griffin

*
Rich Franklin vs. Yushin Okami*
_Round 1_
Franklin lands a stiff jab. Okami seems willing to stand and trade early. Franklin steps forward and lands a hard shot to the body. The crowd starts to grow a bit restless as the fighters feel each other out in the first period. Franklin clinches with Okami against the fence. The crowd boos. "Big" John McCarthy restarts the action. Franklin lands a low kick. Okami answers with a jab. Franklin with another low kick.
_
Round 2_
Franklin tries to open up with his hands but Okami shows good defense. Franklin lands a hard low kick. Okami lands a kick of his own. Okami shoots but Franklin has none of it and stops it. Franklin has double under hooks against the fence. The crowd lets the fighters hear their displeasure again. Another referee restart.
Okami lands his first meaningful punch of the fight, a straight right. Franklin with a straight left. Franklin takes this round

_
Round 3_
Okami tries a flying knee to start the final period. Franklin side steps and wags his finger at Okami. Franklin lands a left kick to the body. Okami trips Franklin to take the fight to the floor for the first time in the bout. Okami works strikes from the top in half-guard. Okami moves to mount. Three minutes remain in the fight. Franklin works back to his feet. Okami catches Franklin in a guillotine but he quickly escapes. Okami works for a standing Kimura. Franklin takes him down but Okami rolls over and has the Kimura very tight now. Franklin is in danger but he escapes with 25 seconds remaining in the fight. Franklin strikes from the top position until the horn sounds to end the bout.

Rich Franklin takes the fight 29-28 on all three judges' score cards.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Updates are coming in, good work :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

would you like me to ditch my thread, and just post it in here? Or better yet, merge the threads.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Lets get it on.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> would you like me to ditch my thread, and just post it in here? Or better yet, merge the threads.


feel free to update here. if your round coverage is good, we will use it man :thumb02: 

Nice work!


----------



## mma fan (Jun 16, 2007)

im new here thanks for the results


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Guida was robbed of the win. No buts about it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha I was right, Griffin did give Ramirez a three round beatdown.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

sweet forrest and jason win....im rich
just need rich to win now


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Keep booing crowd, I'm sure they'd be glad to get knocked out early and cost themselves a huge win just so you can get your moneys worth.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes Franklin is winning, and i bet on him.


----------



## TapOutKing (Jun 16, 2007)

hey everyone, im new to the forum here, so i just want to say hello, and thanks for the play by play on UFC 72. im happy to hear that Macdonald, Forrest and Rich won. (although im sure many of you differ with my views lol). Thanks for having me!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

:thumb02:


TapOutKing said:


> hey everyone, im new to the forum here, so i just want to say hello, and thanks for the play by play on UFC 72. im happy to hear that Macdonald, Forrest and Rich won. (although im sure many of you differ with my views lol). Thanks for having me!



What a tool...


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

if rich franklin fights anderson silva again...he will get crushed once again!


----------



## Vinty (Feb 5, 2007)

No need to be a prick welcome to the forum m8


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the play by play trey b.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the play by play. I didn't get the PPV so I appreciate it.

Welcome to the forum TapOutKing.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for the information....i was unable to get the fight


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol im still waiting to get paid my points lol


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

CopperShark's the champ, 8-0. Woo. Bet like I bet ladies and gentleman. You'll get rich.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

seems like the Franklin fight was close... i guess he's fighting Anderson again. lol


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Man i was close in hector bet hopefully he will get another chance later he is a good guy.
No upsets.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with the results being no upsets. It was getting lame with the lack of structure at the top and never being able to figure out who deserves what.

I was 8-0 in predicting which probably helps my happiness.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like my pick sucked balls


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> *I'm pretty happy with the results being no upsets. It was getting lame with the lack of structure at the top and never being able to figure out who deserves what*.
> 
> I was 8-0 in predicting which probably helps my happiness.


but at what price though notice the 2 main events consisted of 2 individuals trying to work themselves back into contention and what was the trend in both fights the favourite fought not to lose which made for very boring viewing

I BELIEVE THIS MIGHT BE A BAD PRECEDENT OTHER FIGHTERS WILL FOLLOW. It’s the Sylvia syndrome, which was passed on to AA AND SEEMS TO BE AFFECTING OTHER FIGHTERS.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

i agree totally i am sick of the pansy ufc boys running around playing grab-ass for fifteen minuts or hopping around like pot-bellied fairys until the get knocked out(chuck).
BRING BACK PRIDE!!!!! so we can see some real bouts


----------

